

Amethyst - A dynamically tiling window manager for OSX, modeled after xmonad - osener
https://github.com/ianyh/Amethyst

======
dajohnson89
I'm a very happy user of SizeUp[0]. I did pay $13 or so, but money well spent.
Functionally, I wonder if amethyst is the same or better. It's definitely nice
to have this free option.

[0]:
[http://www.irradiatedsoftware.com/sizeup/](http://www.irradiatedsoftware.com/sizeup/)

~~~
ianyh
I haven't used SizeUp, but it looks similar to other tiling window managers in
that they give you keyboard shortcuts to move windows around. Amethyst is
modeled on xmonad which has more of a philosophy of the application should be
doing the laying out for you, and then you just need keyboard shortcuts to
tweak the layout algorithms as necessary.

Not necessarily better for everyone's use case, just solves a different
problem.

------
afandian
Let me put in a word for ShiftIt.

[https://github.com/fikovnik/ShiftIt](https://github.com/fikovnik/ShiftIt)

~~~
ianyh
I used to use ShiftIt all the time, but actually eventually moved to Slate. I
wrote Amethyst because I got tired of manually moving windows, even if by
keyboard shortcut, and got spoiled by xmonad when I was running a linux
machine.

~~~
rmlong
Just wanted to pop in and say thanks for this project. I'm a longtime user of
awesomewm and love having my windows automatically laid out. Using ShiftIt or
Slate just isn't the same - I very rarely care to micromanage sizes and
layouts.

Any plans to designate "always floating" apps like in awesomewm?

------
jared314
A video, showing it being used, would really sell this over other window
managers. And, if it actually works, unlike TylerWM, it would be amazing.

